# Space Hulk Terminator



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello guys! I have finally finished my first space hulk terminator, So I would like to share it with you, so maybe you can give me some C&C? 
The model is painted for Jawaballs first painting competition, so after I just sent the pictures, I am wondering where my chanses lay 

Anyway, heres pics: ^^




























C&C always welcome!!! :victory:


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

hey that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice!!! Power-claws are look slick dude! Your gems definitely pop!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good work! The colour scheme really pops. Well done:victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice. Gives me something to aspire to when i paint mine. great work


----------



## o0bweekes0o (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome dude, where did you find those lightning claws? I like the pose. And you've also got an awesome job on the red, the most annoying colour in the world to paint lol


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

As far as your chances in a painting comp go, i have no idea.....
But if i could paint something with that amount of detail, i'd have no problems entering it in a comp.
Good luck mate.
Let us know how you go.


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Great paint job! +rep


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!:victory:

It really makes me happy when I get so much positive feedback! 

On the question on where the lightning claws came from, o0bweekes0o, they are alredy modelled on the model when you get it ^^


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

SICK!!!!!!!!!! +rep


----------



## robinson (May 15, 2008)

Great job mate I really love the colour scheme! Keep it up.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

o0bweekes0o said:


> awesome dude, where did you find those lightning claws? I like the pose. And you've also got an awesome job on the red, the most annoying colour in the world to paint lol


its one of the terminators out of the new space hulk.

anyhoo, excellent work. i really like the claw blades. +Rep


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

definitely a 10 enough said


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nicely done indeed Tossidin, have some rep for that. 

One crit though: I think you should have gone with actual bone colouring for the skulls on the chains, would have fit better in my mind.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks man!

I agree on the skulls when I look back, I will try that next time I paint one of them


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

That is an awesome Terminator! If you don't win your competition it'll be a farce, a farce I tell you! +rep.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I agree with what everyone else has said, have some rep.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

Actually, I didn't win, I placed in the rackt from 5th to 10th, though I like telling myself I got 5th because thats what my picture got named 

I'll see if I can get you the link to the pictures, it was some really astonishing terminators! 

EDIT: You can see the winner and 2nd place here: http://warhammer40kbloodangels.blogspot.com/2009/10/jawaballs-painting-contest-final.html ^^


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

This is an amazing mini  both modeling and painting! The highlights on your red are well placed, and just the right color. Did you do your shading after painting the red, or did you start with a very dark undercoat and just work up? I'm particularly interested in the cleanliness of the shading. There's no inconsistencies to it.

Your metallics look great too. Though I think you're silver could use a bit more highlighting (or maybe less wash?)

Ok, there's one thing thats really bugging me about this guy  and thats the white of the skull and the cross on the shoulder pad. It has the very distinct feel that you painted it over black, which for white is a bad thing. It comes out dingy and bland. Also the highlighting there is a bit messy (particularly the shoulder). You've got some overlap of colors.

Sorry to be a stickler, but this paint job is amazing, so I hope you apreciate a bit of constructive criticism k:

Cheers, and have some rep!

Edit: Just saw the winner, and I'll admit you're close up there with #1, but #2 I'm not so sure about... The shading on it is very choppy, and the OML just looks weird... but I guess the judges liked it.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

The lightning claws' shading is seamless. Best SH termie I've seen yet, have some rep!


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

He's not my favourite termite in the box, but you did an amazing job my man.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow thanks guys! :victory:

Re: Pherion: I really like it when people can give me critizism even on my best models, it makes me try harder!  
I agree with you on everything you said. Though, the shoulder was painted over a dark brown, but the highlighting got a little wrong. Same goes for the shoulder.

Regarding my shading, I have been strictly following the guide Eavy Metal laid out in the WD where they present Space hulk.
It is made up of a wery dark red ( Dark flesh and Blood red ) and worked up. In the end I used Baal red over it all, and then applyed the extrreme highlights again, to make them pop out more.

Thank you all for all the awsome comments! It is you guys who always give me the inspiration and morivation to paint to my wery best! :victory:


----------

